# Newbies!!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am just starting out in this new hobby. I am going to start training my 4 year old Myotonic wether to pull a cart!! That is one the weather warms up... currently -29 with windchill. Cannot wait to get him going!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:

He is cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice looking boy. Those short guys pack the muscle and are soooo strong! Let me know how he does!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like you're ready...now if the weather would cooperate you'd be set


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with the weather...currently in a winter storm watch and are expecting 8-12 inches.... he will start training as soon as we can


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Riverside Fainters said:


> I agree with the weather...currently in a winter storm watch and are expecting 8-12 inches.... he will start training as soon as we can


Maybe you can train him to pull a sleigh until you need wheels on it and get a cart instead.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

So it happened!!! I had Gil pulling the sled today!! Tonight I modified it, added some holes and stuff!! Cannot wait to try again tomorrow!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That sounds like so much fun! I bet Gil is loving it too! The myotonics are such loving goats. I really enjoy mine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great::goodjob:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can I ask where you bought your harness?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I finally got the harnessed "fitted" more correctly. I had to add holes to it to be able to tighten it some more. We are also currently looking for a small pony cart for him too!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What about a Trotters surey? They are lightweight. Would that work?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Something like this is what my boyfriend was thinking... i was thinking 4 wheel, but he said this should ne lighter


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

My son (12 y.o.) & I tease that we are going to teach all our Nigies to pull. Then have a “9-in-hand” goat team! Can y’all imagine?!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting, I can't wait to hear more about his progress. 

Is it a goat-specific harness or you've had to modify one made for small ponies?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting, I can't wait to hear more about his progress.
> 
> Is it a goat-specific harness or you've had to modify one made for small ponies?


It's a tough1 nylon miniature horse harness I have modified. Due to the ice and such, we have not done any training.. but cannot wait to start!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I like K-9 carts
http://k9carting.com/dog-pulling-cart/


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

fivemoremiles said:


> I like K-9 carts
> http://k9carting.com/dog-pulling-cart/


Oh my!! That looks way easier for him! But I unfortunately dont have that kind of money right now.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Big news!!!! We got a cart!! I found a cart 2hrs away that we went to pick up! It has some rust and the shafts are tweaked slightly, but nothing that cant be fixed. We also started training Gil, this will be harder than I thought but we will get there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep us posted! This is exciting!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Keep us posted! This is exciting!


It is!!! I cannot wait! I have an up and coming wether as well that just turn 1 I think I am gonna work with as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You asked for a picture..here is my boy


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Hes handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm a dairy girl - so don't have horns here, but oh my - his are gorgeous!


----------

